# Pups first bite session, 6.5 months



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Yesterday was my puppies first bite session with someone other than me. He did pretty good. He wasn't like his siblings very much. Besides being about 10lbs bigger and longer haired, he was a lot calmer. The other pups were barking at everything and tearing at there kennels once they were put back. I am aware that that is what is expected, they have been there more than once. They were getting fired up. My pup wasn't. He did when they started to work of course. Everyone put there dogs back into there kennels in there cars and I just put mine in my car not in a kennel. Several people asked me "doesn't he tear up your car?" They didn't know what to think when I said no....I'm wondering if he will once he knows the name of the game.. he also layed at my feet for the first hour, he got a treat and praise everytime he looked at me instead of the other dogs. My thoughts behind why he was much calmer: his first time. New place. New people. His siblings and parents were there. He absolutely loved being there he just wasn't as "hot" as his siblings. I also take him everywhere with me, to work, to stores, to freinds houses, we also take him through a lot of drive through fast food places and he used to bark at them everytime now he still will but will leave it if I tell him to. During parts of the session all the pups were put back after there turns. They all watched, 3 of them tore at 
the kennels and screamed, mine watched and barked every once in a while. He was like that but it drove me nuts so we worked hard to teach him to not bark. It sure was interesting to see how he acted and I cant wait to see how he does next time.


----------



## Misty Wegner (May 22, 2015)

Handsome boy... All I can say is... How much do have set aside for car repair? My boy used to be passive in the car while I ran trail with my girl.. His turn he did it and was happy... One day, he came uncorked and I thought, wow, he has learned the game, cool, it will be fun to work him... Came back to the car with no sear belts, front or back..... So, uh, get a kennel, lol! He may be calm for now, but once the game is understood, look out! Hana


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

That's exactly what I thought. I have a kennel its in the back just have to set it up.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool  hope you show us some vids one day!


----------



## Amber Emerson (Jun 30, 2015)

Second session was a major success!! He was the only pup to do some obedience, he did position changes at a distance. I was ably 30 feet away. Sit, lay, stand. In several differing orders. He did amazing I'm so proud. He wasn't ready for a heel yet but I'm totally ok with that!! He also did a chase bite better than the others. He realy knocked my socks and the breeders socks off!! After he went back in his kennel in the car and paced a bit and watched. He LOVED it!! He took the bite wedge all the way to the car!! All my training is paying off!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

How cool


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I love it when the little light starts flickering in their head.  Great job.


----------



## Danielle Hunt (Jan 7, 2016)

Sounds like a great dog  My dog has never torn up the car, though protection was never her favorite thing... I don't think she ever looked forward to it.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I first started crating my now 12 yr old GSD when he learned to use the car horn.

He's seem to get a big kick out of dancing on the horn and watching me run back to the car. ](*,)


----------

